# Best K.K. Slider Song!



## Farobi (Jul 9, 2013)

I haven't heard most of them, but K.K. Disco seems cool.

What are your favorites? Also what are some good songs for the Music Box*

*Music Box is made by a big clam shell and a music album.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 9, 2013)

Go K.K. Rider and DJ K.K. are my favorites.


----------



## Red-Panda (Jul 9, 2013)

I like K.K Stroll and Bubblegum (I believe) the most!


----------



## eresin (Jul 9, 2013)

K.K. Condor is my fav


----------



## Attribule (Jul 9, 2013)

K.K. Dirge when K.K. himself plays it on Saturdays.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 9, 2013)

I love K.K. Jongara! (How long do I have to wait before I get it!? ACK.)


----------



## Deca (Jul 9, 2013)

CrankyCupcake said:


> I love K.K. Jongara! (How long do I have to wait before I get it!? ACK.)



I came here to write the exact same thing! Everyone should listen to the live version.

You can get them every Saturday after 8pm.


----------



## unravel (Jul 9, 2013)

Bubblegum K.K.　(けけアイドル)
K.K. Disco　(けけディスコ)
K.K. Jongara　(けけじょんがら)
K.K. Bazaar　(けけロマ)
K.K. Adventure　(けけハリウッド)
K.K. Flamenco　(けけフラメンコ)
K.K. Synth　(けけトロニカ)
K.K. Stroll　(おさんぽ)
K.K. Island　(どうぶつのしま)


----------



## Envy (Jul 9, 2013)

Going by airchecks, my favorites are K.K. Swing, K.K. Sonata, K.K. Aria, and K.K. Jazz. I suppose the best new ones are K.K. Disco and K.K. Groove.


----------



## Lyyam (Jul 9, 2013)

K.K. Bubblegum & K.K. Disco  They're both infectiously catchy!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 9, 2013)

CrankyCupcake said:


> I love K.K. Jongara! (How long do I have to wait before I get it!? ACK.)



That was the first one I got, and I even got two (made one into a music box) - possibly because the game detected that I was having my other two characters pick up music, only to throw on the ground for my mayor to pick up. Or maybe it was just the notorious random number generator.

As for the question in the OP, I'm not sure yet. I've only had the club for one Saturday. But I do like Jongara a lot.


----------



## Sprout (Jul 9, 2013)

Forest Life


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 9, 2013)

Deca said:


> You can get them every Saturday after 8pm.



Last Saturday I tried that. First thing, I requested the song. K.K. played it. But, after he finished, I didn't get a copy of the music in my inventory. I was so disappointed!   He did give me a copy of the _ second_ song he played. (Which wasn't Jongara.) Was that supposed to happen? I thought he'd always give a copy of the first requested song.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 9, 2013)

My favorite right now is K.K. Bubblegum. Also for some reason even though it's kind of a depressing song, I like K.K. Lament. I dunno, it's relaxing to me.


----------



## Coolio15 (Jul 9, 2013)

K.K. Condor was my fave for the first three
K.K. Jongara is my fave for new leaf
I also like K.K. Oasis, K.K. Bazaar, K.K. Synth, and K.K. Adventure


----------



## Chrissy (Jul 9, 2013)

I have K.K. Bossa on the music box. It played in my house in WW, so I had to request this one first. 

I'm surprised nobody said K.K. Bossa yet...

As for new ones, I like K.K. Bazaar and K.K. Space!


----------



## Phyznix (Jul 9, 2013)

Go K.K. Rider, was always one of my favorites
K.K. Song, mostly because of the story behind it


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Jul 9, 2013)

K.K. Sonata is perfect for a music box.


----------



## NovaAssault (Dec 16, 2013)

KK Folk- Probably my favorite, it is catchy, and it reminds me of my favorite villager and one of my first villager ever in animal crossing, kabuki.
Bubblegum K.K.-some may say it is annoying but I could just listen to it all day, it is so catchy! Both the aircheck and the live performance!
Go KK Rider- just got it off the Happy Home Showcase, it sounds really awesome, but I haven't seen the live performance.
KK Synth- Before Aika Village ruined it for me, I thought it was cheerful
KK Aria- relaxing, and the only other time I have seen Aria, the first being Wind God's Aria.
DJ KK- catchy, plus I'm named DJ (No, not after Full House) , so it reminds of myself

I hate Hypno KK. And no, Aika Village is not responsible for this one. It just reminds me so much of the song of unhealing.


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 16, 2013)

K.K. Soul and Soulful K.K.


----------



## chainosaur (Dec 16, 2013)

Stale Cupcakes, Cafe K.K., K.K. Lullaby and K.K. Condor are my personal favorites.


----------



## Kahzel (Dec 16, 2013)

New Age Retro K.K. ftw!

On the srs side, i find K.K. Oasis to be quite good, and my favorite one is K.K. Bossa.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 14, 2014)

I like Forest Life, because it reminds me of the original gamecube game I used to play


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 14, 2014)

K.K. Bossa and K.K. Disco.


----------



## nacy (Jan 14, 2014)

i love you and wandering are my favorites by far


----------



## Ishimaru (Jan 14, 2014)

Forest Life because of nostalgia and K.K. Cruisin' because of the 90s hip-hop feel.


----------



## a potato (Jan 14, 2014)

K.K. Dirge. I play it in my main room which is creepy/spooky themed and it reminds me of my bedroom. 
I know it's more of a sound effect thing than a song.


----------



## Holla (Jan 14, 2014)

Super pretty one that sounds beautiful as a music box is Stale Cupcakes.


----------



## JaeJae (Jan 14, 2014)

K.K. Stroll is my current favourite. Such lovely music.


----------



## Laudine (Jan 14, 2014)

K.K Waltz and K.K. Sonata! Can't get enough of them. K.K. Aria is great too.


----------



## Kuina (Jan 15, 2014)

Two Days Ago is my favorite! <333


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 15, 2014)

K.K. Bazaar, but K.K. Oasis puts up a good fight.


----------



## Farobi (Jan 15, 2014)

lmao ty for the bump i guess 

I like Mr K.K.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 15, 2014)

K.K. Cruisin... is amazing. I also really like K.K. Lament.


----------



## Miss Renee (Jan 15, 2014)

My favorite right now is K.K. Stroll.


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2014)

they're all boring imo


----------



## Zukil (Jan 15, 2014)

I can't get enough of Comrade K.K. It has been by far the best song for a music box, too.


----------



## harime (Jan 15, 2014)

I love K.K. Disco. It's really catchy and it sounds like something from a SMT game.


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 15, 2014)

I Love You ;w; 

It's such an adorable song <3


----------



## momayo (Jan 15, 2014)

Jongara. The live version is a beast.


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 15, 2014)

K.K. Sonata, K.K. Aria, and Soulful K.K.


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 15, 2014)

The classical music K.K songs. They are just beautiful.

-D.J K.K from Wild World <3
-K.K Crusin' (man can't get enough of this.)
-Hypno K.K. Although its very creepy, I find myself humming it.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 15, 2014)

2 Days Ago<3
Hypno K.K


----------



## Hype (Jan 15, 2014)

I love K.K. Dirge and Space K.K.


----------



## lilyandemrys (Jan 15, 2014)

I like kk condor, bubblegum kk and kk ragtime


----------



## goey0614 (Jan 15, 2014)

Stale cupcakes and Only me ~


----------



## EikoPanda (Jan 15, 2014)

K.K. Sonata and I Love You are my favorites. I also like how they sound in music box form :3


----------



## Sad Professor (Jan 15, 2014)

K.K. Blues is my jam.


----------



## Momonoki (Jan 15, 2014)

I like K.K Rythm.


----------



## Brendino (Jan 15, 2014)

Lucky K.K. has recently become my favorite, though I like K.K. Groove, K.K. Metal and Marine Song 2001 too.


----------



## DaintyC (Jan 16, 2014)

Have to agree with several above who listed Forest Life! It was the original theme. So many memories. Also I love Two Days Ago. also for the memories. Two Days Ago and Senor KK were the first songs I got in the Gamecube version.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 16, 2014)

KK CHORALE


----------



## davidlblack (Sep 24, 2015)

Bubblegum KK, Go KK Rider, Stale Cupcakes, Wandering, Two Days Ago, and Marine Song 2001 are some of my favorites. However, if I had to pick my all time fave it would be Surfin KK.


----------



## milkday (Sep 24, 2015)

K.K. Blues! It reminds me of when I was a little kid and I used to play Wild World. I'm bringing back my Wild World memories with Rainwood, which is lovely


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 24, 2015)

K.K Bubblegum
K.K Sonata
K.K Jongara
Forest Life
Stale Cupcakes

Out of all of them, my favourite is probably K.K. Jongara


----------



## WynterFrost (Sep 25, 2015)

DJ K.K. and Steep Hill are my favourites


----------



## Fields (Sep 25, 2015)

This is the first AC I've ever played, and when I first saw KK play in the club he randomly played K.K. Bubblegum as the credits rolled the first time. I guess that kinda made the song an unofficial theme.


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 25, 2015)

My favorites are Only Me, Two Days Ago, and Steep Hill.


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 25, 2015)

Stale cupcakes and K.K Sonata those two will always be in my favorites.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 25, 2015)

I love K.K. waltz


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Sep 25, 2015)

K.K. Bubblegum!


----------



## twisty (Sep 25, 2015)

K.K. Steppe is my fave music box song!! Though I really love K.K. Bubblegum's regular version!


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 25, 2015)

I love Bubblegum K.K.


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 25, 2015)

K.K. Metal


----------



## deztora (Sep 25, 2015)

The live version of KK Bossa is the best! 

Aside from that, I have a lot of songs I like, and I don't know which would be my absolute favorites... Stale Cupcakes is up there, along with KK Stroll, Bubblegum KK, and Forest Life. I love a lot of songs, though!


----------



## Moonlight- (Sep 25, 2015)

Wandering, Pondering, K.K. Soul and K.K. Rockabilly.


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 26, 2015)

I really like Spring Blossoms and Aloha KK :3


----------



## Balam Ajaw (Sep 26, 2015)

K.K. Condor and Steep Hill.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Sep 27, 2015)

I like K.K. Stroll and Wandering tbh! But in my house I have K.K. Lullaby in my 'library', K.K. Stroll in my main room and K.K. Island in my Cabana room!


----------



## crystalchild (Sep 27, 2015)

there are a lot of great songs, but i think my favorites are k.k. synth, k.k. parade, k.k. waltz, stale cupcakes, hypno k.k and k.k. country.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 27, 2015)

The live version of K.K. Western is my favourite live K.K. song.

I also like the aircheck versions of Steep Hill and K.K. Disco.


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Sep 27, 2015)

Stale Cupcakes <333333333333333333


----------



## GhulehGirl (Sep 27, 2015)

K.K Condor is a fave of mine.


----------



## Klave (Sep 27, 2015)

I listened to some KK songs last night and really like Steep Hill and KK Jongara now, they sound really awesome! Looking for a giant clam shell to get the music box version of the former.


----------



## Franny (Sep 27, 2015)

i really love bubblegum kk, its so upbeat and cute. also i love you and kk soul are good ones


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 29, 2015)

i like Wondering, Two days ago, Mr. K.K. , Stale cupcakes, Mountain song, K.K. blues and K.K. ballad.


----------



## pearly19 (Sep 29, 2015)

K.K. Bossa and K.K. Cruisin are my 2 favorites.

Jongara would come 2nd


----------



## Kaiserin (Sep 29, 2015)

K.K. Swing, Bubblegum K.K., I love you & Stale Cupcakes!


----------



## CuriousCharli (Oct 1, 2015)

K.K Cruisin' is amazing juss' saying


----------



## xRain (Oct 1, 2015)

I love K. K. Waltz and i always turn it really loud once a day cx


----------



## Bubblepower (Oct 1, 2015)

Mountain song! Sis complained I was crazy when i said it was my fav song~


----------



## Uly (Oct 4, 2015)

Agent K.K. or K.K. Western!


----------



## Licorice (Oct 4, 2015)

K.K. Stroll, K.K. Condor, and K.K. Oasis.


----------



## Dorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bubblegum and Disco. My gyroids love KK Mambo


----------



## oukin (Oct 5, 2015)

Probably K.K. Stroll, K.K. Bubblegum, and K.K. Disco~ I also really like K.K. D&B..


----------



## trela_karo (Oct 6, 2015)

My absolute favourites are "Only Me" (so relaxing and bittersweet), "K.K Lament" and "Steep Hill" (I love music-box version, so peaceful). I also like "Stale Cupcakes", "Comrade K.K" and "Soulful K.K" - it's kinda strange as normally I like more fast-paced, dance songs but In AC I rather gravitate towards slower, ballads ones.


----------



## Izze (Mar 8, 2016)

For me it comes down to a tie with Bubblegum K.K. K.K. Ragtime K.K. Tango K.K. Safari K.K. Flamenco Go! K.K. Rider and thats it ;I

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also Kinda like K.K. Disco but its not my favorite


----------

